# Apparently Bad Deals



## ColdThirst (Mar 3, 2008)

This was jsut posted the other day, I might even get a few of these, the prices are awesome.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com//detail.php?cat=70&de=577231">http://market.kingsnake.com//detail.php ... &de=577231</a><!-- m -->


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 3, 2008)

It's always a good deal until shipping comes into play.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmmm maybee, I didn't call to check, cuz its 3 in the morning haha.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd like to ge this one: "A pair of Bearded Dragons, male and female proven, high color $125.00 for both." Never seen them on sale in my city, but they are my second option after tegus for the pics and videos I could see. :-D


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

gebris353 said:


> I'd like to ge this one: "A pair of Bearded Dragons, male and female proven, high color $125.00 for both." Never seen them on sale in my city, but they are my second option after tegus for the pics and videos I could see. :-D



Really?? The beardies are all OVER the friggin' place here!


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 3, 2008)

DZLife said:


> gebris353 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to ge this one: "A pair of Bearded Dragons, male and female proven, high color $125.00 for both." Never seen them on sale in my city, but they are my second option after tegus for the pics and videos I could see. :-D
> ...



I envy you! They are really cute! I want my couple!


----------



## Mike (Mar 3, 2008)

DZLife said:


> gebris353 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to ge this one: "A pair of Bearded Dragons, male and female proven, high color $125.00 for both." Never seen them on sale in my city, but they are my second option after tegus for the pics and videos I could see. :-D
> ...



Haha, you got that right.








Yeah, everything's at a cheap price, but it makes you wonder about the quality of the animals, among other things.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > gebris353 said:
> ...


]

Hey, it's my little beardie buddy! Mike, I gotta come over this week and we'll take the beardies out and maybe take the tegus for a nice walk!


----------



## DZLife (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike, that's your female, right?


----------



## Mike (Mar 4, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Mike, that's your female, right?



Yes, she is getting closer to laying every day, it looks to be a very big clutch as well.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 4, 2008)

This Beardie stands like a bulldog. I love it. She looks like she could tear some crap up.


----------



## Mike (Mar 4, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> This Beardie stands like a bulldog. I love it. She looks like she could tear some crap up.



Oh, believe me, she does. :lol: 

Her babies seem to have the same "spunk" hahaha.






Sorry for hijacking the post.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh man, what a killer, lol!!! :lol:


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 4, 2008)

a monster


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 4, 2008)

They are so beautiful! :-D


----------

